
Think the world’s in a mess? Here are four things you can do about it - bansheehash
http://theconversation.com/think-the-worlds-in-a-mess-here-are-four-things-you-can-do-about-it-68789
======
hackuser
I feel like this article tries too hard to give people an easy way out. I wish
the stress and threat weren't there, but they are very real. It is a crisis of
democracy, and IMHO if we just go to work every day and try to do the
conscientious thing without thinking too much or acting on the crisis, we are
failing our obligations as a citizen of democracy. It's like trying to go
about your business during WWII, doing nice things for people, ignoring what's
happening around you.

In prior generations many, many people gave up careers, wealth, and their
lives to give our generation this democracy, this freedom and properity. What
will we give the next generation? Why should we have ever imagined that we
would have it easy and just get to consume the benefits that our predecessors
provided to us, like free riders? I think that assumption, that the democracy
was a given and we didn't have to do anything about it, is a reason we are in
this position now.

'All it takes for evil to prosper is for good people to do nothing.'

My apologies if it sounds like a lecture!

------
valbaca
STOP CLICK BAIT

1\. Be a reflective producer (consider ethical implications of who you work
for)

2\. Be an ethical consumer

3\. Be an active citizen (petition, campaign, unionize, call/write to
politicians)

4\. Be a principled person

------
milesf
The world has always been in a mess. Even if it straightens out it invariably
becomes bent again. I like talking about the solution I found, but the signal
to noise makes it hard to have a rational discourse.

There are answers and there is hope. Go find it :)

~~~
hackuser
> the signal to noise makes it hard to have a rational discourse

We can do something about that here on HN.

------
curiousgal
five: Stop writing clickbaity titles.

------
agumonkey
No joke, this was my exact thoughts while reading HN FP. Let's see if said
four are fantastics.

